# Lana's Legs vs. Stacy Kiebler's Legs



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Only this site would have a thread like this...

I voted Stacy.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

No way I can choose between them, but I'd like to be between them.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Easy choice :cena3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I need reasons people!!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stacy dah goddess of course.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Stacy's legs. They were longer which means they were more HNNGH inducing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Stacy's legs. They were longer which means they were more HNNGH inducing.


*You've got to account for the booty effect though.*


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Stacy's thee wasn't called "She's got legs" for nothing !


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well here's a treat for Stacy fans since she's dominating the poll:*


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Lana but Stacy legs are awesome too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lana has tied it up! I recommend you all follow this Twitter account for more pictures of her:* https://twitter.com/LanaWWEsLegs


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I find Lana's more proportional to her body, and more muscular. Stacy had long legs, and that was it. Same with Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie. I don't get off on just long legs. 

I think Lana is a much better talent as well, so that only helps her. I don't think Stacy could ever be as good a manager (or anything else in the WWE) as Lana could be. And I'm not saying I don't like Stacy's legs, just Lana's are better.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Both.

You can't make me choose!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I find Lana's more proportional to her body, and more muscular. Stacy had long legs, and that was it. Same with Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie. I don't get off on just long legs.
> 
> I think Lana is a much better talent as well, so that only helps her. I don't think Stacy could ever be as good a manager (or anything else in the WWE) as Lana could be. And I'm not saying I don't like Stacy's legs, just Lana's are better.


*I completely agree with you. Stacy seems to be walking on stilts and Lana just looks STACKED! *


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lana never seen the big deal about Stacy yes she pretty and has nice legs but Lana got her beat overall.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

While Stacy's were extremely long, they weren't very shapely. If Stacy's legs were as muscular as Lana's then :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lana for me. Her stems always look perfect. 

While still nice, Stacy's were more dependent upon the pose she was in. I thought Torrie had more shapely legs from that era.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I think the ones who chose Stacy's legs do it for the good memories,  they're good but Lana's legs are more proportional to her body which is a placer to my eyes. Oh the shape of those legs are killing it right now. :woolcock


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wildcat410 said:


> Lana for me. Her stems always look perfect.
> 
> While still nice, Stacy's were more dependent upon the pose she was in. I thought Torrie had more shapely legs from that era.


Yup. She's on another level.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

lana!!!!!!! she has more junk in the trunk, more cushion for the pushin :woolcock


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Loved Stacy's legs as a kid but Lana is just :homer

Fuck me, had to pick Lana.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tough call...

In WCW...Stacy wearing this classy sexy secretary outfit was fucking hot..










Lana has nice legs too...it's a toss up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Surprised Dub hasn't been in here yet :kobe10 keep posting Lana pics, he'll love em.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Surprised Dub hasn't been in here yet :kobe10 keep posting Lana pics, he'll love em.


sure thing (Y)


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG you Perverts
:troll
btw just for leg's it's stacy
but everthing else is lana


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lana needs to stop wasting our time and do porn.*


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)

Lana! Used to be Stacy until she became a gold digger (George Clooney *cough*).


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Lana needs to stop wasting our time and do porn.*


Not pr0n, but she had a topless scene once on this television show.



Chan Hung said:


> sure thing (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Stacy. I love long legs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lana. I would give you more than one reason, but none of them are PG enough for this site.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lana is great, but she's no Stacy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tough choice but I'm going for Lana's legs right now :moyes1


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This is very tough for me but I would have to say Lana!!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Stacey has the longer legs by far Lana's legs aren't that long those massive heels she wears just give that impression HOWEVER Lana does have a little more meat on her legs put together with those tight skirts and that ayass my vote on Lana


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Whoever has the thicker legs..it looks like Lana it is.

:lenny


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

neither, AJ wins


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Really? Anyways, I love everything about Stacey's legs and ass but Lana is just so beautiful and hot that not even Stacey can surpass her.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

gbasse said:


> neither, AJ wins


I like AJ but c'mon now.

She's like 5'1, her legs are like arms.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

I would have to go with lana and why is so much people so obsessed with the 12 year old boy called aj lee


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

alchecho said:


> I would have to go with lana and why is so much people so obsessed with the 12 year old boy called aj lee


You must be looking at someone else. People love AJ because she's smoking hot.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Stacy's legs are just... long.

Lana's have got more meat on them, are a lot more toned and are more proportional to her body so she wins.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Stacy's legs are just... long.
> 
> Lana's have got more meat on them, are a lot more toned and are more proportional to her body so she wins.


This.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

No contest. Stacy Kiebler.

/thread.


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

Tough choice. Would love to have both wrapped around my head, but Lana. Those muscles. Mmmmmm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

I voted Lana, but Stacey's legs are great as well.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Keibler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Reigns Train said:


>


:kobedat dat ass


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Stacy Certainly


----------



## chadcar2001 (Jun 19, 2006)

Bookockey said:


> No way I can choose between them, but I'd like to be between them.


Well said my friend well said


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stacy.

"Lana's legs" are almost a meme at this point. They don't look bad but it's the part of her body that has the most exposure so naturally, people are going to be drawn to them like a moth.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a fucking hard one because both do have amazing legs but I have to go with Lana here. Her legs are more thicker and just look so good with her body and she does know how to show them off. I love Stacy as well but damn never thought anyone would beat her in the leg department.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Never liked Stacy that much but from the waist down she's second to none. Overall I prefer Lana though.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

if you voted Lana you are a fucking idiot, Stacey has the best legs EVER!


----------



## MikeyCanFly (Jul 2, 2014)

Stacy with those 48in or whatever it was kill almost anyone maybe if lana wasnt in that character maybe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stacy's legs, Lana's legs...I'd settle for something in between.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Stacy Kiebler all fucking day.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

*Stacy by a mile!*


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I prefer Lana's legs, as they're thicker than Stacy's and are more proportionate to her body. I used to love Stacy's legs, but looking at them now, they're like long twigs, imo.


----------



## Riddler's Moon (Jul 6, 2014)

Lana all day for me


----------



## savatage (Aug 5, 2014)

Lana edges it for me


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love them both. But I'm assuming that many who voted for Lana simply weren't around during the SK era. Stacy's legs not only looked amazing, but they were also much longer than Lana's. Heck, they're one of the things she was most famous for. Not to mention that Stacy likely is much more limber and flexible than Lana.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love them both. But I'm assuming that many who voted for Lana simply weren't around during the SK era. Stacy's legs not only looked amazing, but they were also much longer than Lana's. Heck, they're one of the things she was most famous for. Not to mention that Stacy likely is much more limber and flexible than Lana.


*That's the thing: most people prefer thicker legs over skinnier ones. They give more lift to the ass and show a more defined figure.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trojan Whore said:


> if you voted Lana you are a fucking idiot, Stacey has the best legs EVER!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I cant vote. I just cant do it. I WONT DO IT.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

Gotta go with Stacy. What are hers like 40" long? Ohh man :homer3


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX (Aug 7, 2014)

Stacy 100%


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stacy and it's not even close.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread is still open? Anyway as much as I live Stacy's long legs, I voted for Lana because they have much more shape to them and are proportional to the rest of her body. It adds to the thickness.

Either way, both women are the sex.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


>


:sodone


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

wtf is this. No contest. Stacy obv.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll forever be loyal to Stacy Keibler. Ever since her Miss Hancock days, her legs were always made for fapping long before WWE went PG.

Lana, on the other hand? Sorry, I hardly ever follow WWE anymore.


----------



## ajleefan (Aug 24, 2014)

Stacy easy cuz she had better legs and a fatter ass


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Stacy she got to show off her legs & plump ass more then Lana ever will. 

Not saying Lana when out of character Isnt hot but in Character she a ugly bitch just mho

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

